# Unscented soap smells like ...



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

Ewww quite frankly un scented soap just smells like fat  

It smells like how I would imagine a liposuction operating room to smell like lol

Does this smell fade during cure? As I would like to eventually have a range of non scented soaps. 


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

It depends on what fats you used as to what it smells like, but yes, it pretty much smells like fat...what else would you expect it to smell like when you added no scent?

It can be rebatched with EO/FO added after the cook, and before the molding.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

My unscented soap smells like soap after a good cure.  I use GM but no animal fats in it.  It does have a bit of a smell from the GM at first.


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

They actually don't smell so bad this morning, iv just checked them. But last night I found the smell so gross lol

I didn't want to use fo's or eo's as I'm just learning and don't see the point in wasting my expensive eo's.


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## KatsKreations (Sep 15, 2014)

I made a double butter recipe that smells just like white chocolate! I would hate to cover that scent up with anything! Yummmyyyy I love white chocolate:wink:


----------



## neeners (Sep 15, 2014)

could be the lingering smell from lye/oils/liquid conversion to soap....  I'm sure it will fade


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

KatsKreations said:


> I made a double butter recipe that smells just like white chocolate! I would hate to cover that scent up with anything! Yummmyyyy I love white chocolate:wink:



OMG! Yum Yum

will you share your recipe?? :wink:

The 1st lot of frosting I made I didnt add any colour to it and it turned out looking just like white chocolate, but stupid me accidentally deleted my recipe from my calculator now I cant remember what I used in it grrrrrr :thumbdown:


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to create either a file in the computer to save your recipes to, and add notes as you go along, or a physical binder that you can print the recipes out and add notes as needed.   This will save you many, many hours of trying to re-create that perfect batch of soap, or keep you from repeating errors. 

I use a three ring binder.  I have those pocket dividers with tabs to divide the categories:  recipes to try,(then I batches I have already made) bar soap, liquid hand soap, shampoo bars, laundry soap, dish soap, lip balms, B & B(sugar scrubs, body butter, etc), EO blends, failures.  Yes, I keep a file of failures with detailed reasons why it did not work.  I do not like repeating errors, and I have a bad memory.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 15, 2014)

Susie I do the same, We can not remember everything even with photographic memory. I have a few of the binders;  Soaps and cleaning,  another Creams, lotions, body butter....deos, hair. One is cooking (Only special ones) and Medicine chest.  It is so good to have it in binders, with such easy access.  I photocopy the one, and stick under the shelf it is curing  Computer folders is a must too


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 15, 2014)

I love the smell of unscented soap. Has a bit of a "nutty" smell to me - but I don't use animal fat in most of my unscented soaps.


----------



## KatsKreations (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope I am not doing anything wrong here by posting a link. I want to give proper credit to the person who created the double butter recipe that I used. I used the Lard version. Turned out great. Now that I know more I might kick it up to 8%SF. I am definately going to do it again with a bigger batch. I will run it thru soap calculator. This recipe makes a very nice creamy lather. I love it! This reciep was the very first CP soap I made! I left it uncolored and unscented. It made a beautiful whiteish soap
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/S...-Recipe-With-Cocoa-Butter-And-Shea-Butter.htm


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

You are doing the right thing by providing the link.  Better that than to claim it as yours.


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 15, 2014)

KatsCreations - *blink* Oh, myyyyy. Double butter soap? Would you be so kind as to share a recipe... I think that might have to happen at my house. Soon.


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> I love the smell of unscented soap. Has a bit of a "nutty" smell to me - but I don't use animal fat in most of my unscented soaps.




I used olive oil, coconut and shea. It defo smells nicer now, yes, kinda nutty 


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## KatsKreations (Sep 15, 2014)

sassanellat said:


> KatsCreations - *blink* Oh, myyyyy. Double butter soap? Would you be so kind as to share a recipe... I think that might have to happen at my house. Soon.


http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/S...-Recipe-With-Cocoa-Butter-And-Shea-Butter.htm
this is where I got the recipe


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for link 

Yes a binder is defo on the cards. I have a recipe book for all my other products such as creams bath bombs, body oils etc ... God knows why iv not started writing my soap recipes out lol


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Somehow the forum did something weird and I couldn't see your earlier post... but the soap sounds awesome. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 15, 2014)

My first bar was 100% lard, lye, and H2O.  Everything stunk.   I waited, and waited.  It's +-2 months later now, and the smell has (mostly) dissapated.   I am considering removing my rule about never using lard again.

Other oils smell of fat, too; but not so much, and moslty before the cure.  A tiny bit of EO will cover it.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Sep 15, 2014)

Stearic acid & coconut oil soap smells like.... nothing. Faint smell of coconut, but mostly nothing.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 15, 2014)

I recently made an unscented soap with some lard but I added honey and oatmeal so it smells a bit like sweetened oats. I like it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 15, 2014)

Like Pamielynn, I either have a neutral to positive reaction to the smell of unscented soap. Some recipes have more odor than others, to be sure, but I've never understood the particular negative reaction to lard soap. It just smells like ... soap ... to me. 

If a person really knows what a living, breathing hog can really smell like, you'd never complain about the scent of lard soap!  But then I also grew up with a grandmother who knew how to render lard from the fat from our family's hogs -- heat it low and slow. Her lard had only a faint, mild odor when she cooked with it or made soap from it. 

My latest liquid soap with olive, castor, and coconut comes the closest to having an unappealing (but only mildly so) scent to me ... and not a drop of lard in it. But I can see how this soap's odor will play nicely with warm spicy fragrances, so I'm enjoying the idea of scenting it.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 15, 2014)

I have an extremely sensitive nose and I cannot stand the smell of a 100% lard soap. I had made some for laundry soap and the scent made me gag. 

I have been leery of trying it as a portion of my soap because of that. 

I can also tell long before DOS show up if a bar is going rancid. 

That said, an all veggie bar is fine. I can certainly tell a Castile bar from a plain unscented bar, but both are pleasant.


----------

